# Arizona State 37, Utah 7



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Here Ute fans. I made a thread for you to discuss Utah football with other like minded people. 

By the way, do you guys like talking about Utah football or do you just like to talk about hating BYU football?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Ugly game on both sides of the ball. I saw a serious lack of discipline. Probably the most surprising thing to me was how bad the defense looked. ASU picked them apart and the offense was absolutely stagnant. I have no idea why Utah wanted to run it so many times. I hope they at least square up their defense by the USC game, but it could be a long season.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not going to pile on. Tough loss for the Utes. That sucks.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ugly game. Some bad coaching. Seriously got off to the bad start with going for it on 4th down and 3. Really ????????
I couldn't watch it. Turned it off.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have direct TV, so couldn't watch it, but followed along for a while on the computer while nursing the flu _/O . The results didn't help my symptoms. Our offensive problems remain significant and our defense was exposed as too slow in the back. It could be a long season. Coach Whit sometimes does his best work under these circumstances, so I'm not totally burying them yet, but expectations aren't too high right now. Until we have a stable QB and offensive situation, it will be a challenge to compete against good competition. (Hey, we're just like the cougs  )



Dodger said:


> do you guys like talking about Utah football or do you just like to talk about hating BYU football?


No, we like talking about the cougs just enough to give you self righteous cougarfans something to get your moral hackles raised and "rationalize" your indignation.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It was a well deserved beatdown.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Catherder said:


> No, we like talking about the cougs just enough to give you self righteous cougarfans something to get your moral hackles raised and "rationalize" your indignation.


If this website is any indication, you're right. Ute fans spend more time hating BYU than talking about their own football program.

"Hey, hey, you Cougs are having fun in your sandbox. I see self-righteousness and moral hackles all over the place in there. I better pee in your sandbox just so you all can get indignant about something."


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dodger said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > No, we like talking about the cougs just enough to give you self righteous cougarfans something to get your moral hackles raised and "rationalize" your indignation.
> ...


Do you feel better now?

Actually, *BOTH* utefans and cougarfans ought to be talking about the aggies right now. Those guys are making things happen while our teams are slogging through mediocrity this season.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think utefans have had all they want of the Aggies. ;-)

For Cougardom, we have far too much internally to worry about right now without worrying about the Aggies. Norm Chow and his Warriors come to town Friday night. And Chow shredded the Cougars last year in Provo. It's going to be a long year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The other question for utahutes - are they not red and white any more?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> The other question for utahutes - are they not red and white any more?


Are you referring to the black helmets? I thought they were simply charred from the players being torched by the Sun Devil skill players all night. Hopefully, they left those things in the desert. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am fine with a black out at home once a year, but I did not like those helmets. I hated the fact that they had no red on besides one stripe down the side of the pants and the numbers.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Although the new black uniforms are no where nearly as ridiculous as BYU's "bib" outfits from a few years back, they are getting awfully close. But mix camo with the black - and they'll be REALLY close.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I said it after the USU and BYU games...The Utah offense is offensive. They stink! 

Go Aggies! I am glad someone pointed out how well they are doing. It has been a long time coming for Utah State fans.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Here Ute fans. I made a thread for you to discuss Utah football with other like minded people.
> 
> By the way, do you guys like talking about Utah football or do you just like to talk about hating BYU football?


You see...this is why I hate BYU! BYU fans come across as self-righteous and holier-than-thou...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

And how do Ute fans come across?

"We left the cougs in the dust. We're in the PAC12 now. Hmmm, that means we are in a better conference and superior to them. We were invited because of our superior research programs. We've beat the Y seven out of the last ten years. We play a tougher schedule..."

Rushing the field after beating BYU is telling.

I think it goes both ways.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I think it goes both ways.


No question...you are right! I was hoping someone would say this. That is the beauty and fun of sports...there are passionate fans on all sides. And, rivalries are not nearly as fun without that kind of passion...to have it any other way would be boring.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Here Ute fans. I made a thread for you to discuss Utah football with other like minded people.
> ...


Wait, so you hate BYU fans because Ute fans come to all the BYU fan threads and tell us how much we suck? Or you hate us because I pointed it out?

How is that self-righteous? How is that "holier-than-thou?"

Either way, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > Dodger said:
> ...


You're missing the whole point, buddy...kind of like being in the forest and not seeing the trees! You have come on these threads complaining about the Uhaters who diss on the Y...don't you think the same thing happens in reverse? I mean come on....I have already told you that I learned to hate the Y because I couldn't hack BYU lovers tellin' me that they were God's team and that Mormons don't go to the U...! Seriously, the pendulum swings both ways...do you seriously think that Utah fan threads aren't full of BYU fans saying how bad the Utes suck? Don't complain about it on one hand and then do it with the other...! That's what I mean about holier-than-thou and self-righteous! Just callin' the kettle black!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, show me WY2UT. Show me where there are Ute threads full of Utah haters.

Like this one where YOU brought up BYU in a Utah thread?

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=45159

Or this one?

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=45413

Or this one?

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=44616

You are full of it.

That's every thread referencing Utah on the first page of the Sports Forum right now.

How many BYU threads are there? At least 5 that directly reference BYU in the title on the first page. 3 of them have gone for at least three pages and one has gone for 12.

There are only 2 subjects in this forum - BYU and Hating BYU. If you want to talk about the Utes, go do it in your own threads. I have no interest in the Utes and you won't find me posting in them.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

You are only talking about one website...check out the blogs on the trib's site, or the dnews!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

That is 100% my WHOLE POINT! I'm talking about here, in this forum! I have been since page 1!

-O\__-


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Dodger said:


> That is 100% my WHOLE POINT! I'm talking about here, in this forum! I have been since page 1!
> 
> -O\__-


Oh yeah...because all the BYU fans on this site are simply too good to lower themselves to ever ever bash Utah! :roll:

Yeah...I still say you are the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Yeah...I still say you are the pot calling the kettle black!


Is it any coincidence that both teams have rolled out "black out" uniforms? And gotten rolled? hmmmm. ;-)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

How about blackout this forum *\-\*


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I was going to wish the cougs the best this week against Notre Dame in a trap game for the golden domers. (with a trip for them next week to Oklahoma) I was going to say that I think the cougs will do better than many think and even have at least a shot at winning.................................................But Dodger says I can't do that because Utefans aren't allowed to talk about the Y  , so I won't.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Oh yeah...because all the BYU fans on this site are simply too good to lower themselves to ever ever bash Utah! :roll:
> 
> Yeah...I still say you are the pot calling the kettle black!





Catherder said:


> I was going to wish the cougs the best this week against Notre Dame in a trap game for the golden domers. (with a trip for them next week to Oklahoma) I was going to say that I think the cougs will do better than many think and even have at least a shot at winning.................................................But Dodger says I can't do that because Utefans aren't allowed to talk about the Y  , so I won't.


You guys either can't read or don't care to.

Every BYU thread attracts BYU fans and BYU haters. All I said is that the haters should start their own threads to hate BYU and leave the BYU fan threads alone.

I've also pointed out that Ute fan threads never go anywhere and so many Ute fans feel the need to come to BYU fan threads to pee in our sandbox. Ute fans can go talk about their own team in their own threads.

I've asked WY2UT to prove me wrong. He can't until he leaves this forum to do it, which is irrelevant because my comments are specific to THIS forum. Were there ever any Utah threads, maybe BYU fans would come to bash. If they did, I would oppose it. But, that's not what is happening here.

Catherder, I know you are a "lean-Utah" man. But, even with a red degree on your wall, you know the difference between me saying Ute fans can't talk about BYU and me saying that they should do it in their own threads. But thanks for the backhanded support.


----------

